# Truck stock?



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I started my company about 3 months ago..I am slowly stocking the truck with materials...Being as I don't have the loot to just go out and buy all that I need in one shot, I make at least two trips to the supply house a day.How much inventory do you all carry on the trucks or is it common to price the job and then run out and get all the material at that time...I hate having to leave the job to get parts so when I do I usually buy 2 or 3 more per part to keep on the van..


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> I started my company about 3 months ago..I am slowly stocking the truck with materials...Being as I don't have the loot to just go out and buy all that I need in one shot, I make at least two trips to the supply house a day.How much inventory do you all carry on the trucks or is it common to price the job and then run out and get all the material at that time...I hate having to leave the job to get parts so when I do I usually buy 2 or 3 more per part to keep on the van..


Nothing wrong with what you're currently doing since you're just starting out. For remod's and additions, I would just get the material as you need it. As for service work, you may want certain things on hand. Cutting down on trips to the supply house equals less time and more money for you! However buying things you don't use often and letting your money sit, is no good either. I would have something along the lines of:

1) A few lengths of 1/2 and 3/4 copper and fittings (90's, 45's tee's, MIP's, FIP's, couplings..etc). (I also bring my Jet Swet, no matter what!!)

2) 1 length each of 1 1/4 thru 4" PVC pipe and fittings (90's, 45's, san-t's, couplings...etc)

3) Straight stops, angle stops, 1/2 and 3/4 ball valves.

4) Tubular material: slip joints, tail pieces, ptraps, kitchen tee (for disposal), extra ferrule's, nuts.

5) Supply lines (w/c and faucet) ferrules..etc

6) bowl wax's, johnny bolts, tank bolts, shims, universal flush valves, mansfield flush valves, fill valves, flange repair items.

7) Basket strainer or two. Lav drain assembly's, pop up, regular, w/overflow and w/o overflow.

8) tub waste and overflow kit. Twist and trip style.

9) Fernco's and no hubs.

Also, to have on hand (if budget permits): x1 sump pump, x1 check valve, x1 disposal and cord.

I can go on and on, and these are just some suggestions for service work, but you can stock yourself up with a decent little inventory for less than $1000.

As you make more money, you can always buy more stock. Eventually you will figure out your own system that works for YOU.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Just carry the basics, which is going to be alot more than what that sounds like. Keeping the most used repair parts and pipe and fittings for your area is a must. Having faucets, water heaters, and water closets are not needed. You can get those as you need them.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Im a huge fan of being prepared. I would love to stock all of the above. Eventually I say, Eventually!:laughing:


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Will said:


> Just carry the basics, which is going to be alot more than what that sounds like. Keeping the most used repair parts and pipe and fittings for your area is a must. Having faucets, water heaters, and water closets are not needed. You can get those as you need them.


Will just nailed it on the head.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

younger-plumber said:


> I started my company about 3 months ago..I am slowly stocking the truck with materials...Being as I don't have the loot to just go out and buy all that I need in one shot, I make at least two trips to the supply house a day.How much inventory do you all carry on the trucks or is it common to price the job and then run out and get all the material at that time...I hate having to leave the job to get parts so when I do I usually buy 2 or 3 more per part to keep on the van..


Start keeping track of daily/weekly usage of parts for jobs and the types of jobs you do the most. The parts you use the most start keeping a few of in stock. Also, I would recommend getting accounts with supply houses, if you haven't already, so you aren't having to pay for the parts immediately. It is cheaper in the long run to buy certain items in larger quantities that don't go bad and you know you will use sooner than later, like flappers or supply lines, than to run to a supply house and use gas and wear and tear on your truck.

The main thing is to always keep track of your parts so you know what you typically use and how much you are using so you can have a good idea of how many to carry of a certain item. I would make time to re-stock at least weekly depending on how busy you are and come up with a system of keeping track of inventory. You could create a spreadsheet or use an app on your smart phone where you could easily input daily parts use.

I wouldn't keep more than one or two of some items that you may use once a month but when you need them you are no where near a supply house or its late at night. 

It will take some time but within a few months you will have a good running stock. Personally, I hate having to leave a job to get a copper 90 or p-trap or any standard part that I feel I should already have. You also have to factor in the maintaining of a standard inventory into your hourly rate or mark-up on parts because that is a cost. It is an added benefit to the customer.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I agree. I have worked for a company that basically lived at the supply house. I was just wondering if there's any of those guys here. I know there's a few in town here that I see every time I go to the s/h and they only buy what they need for the job.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I am a fan of repair kits. 'O' ring kit, Delta faucet repair kit, a pex fitting repair kit, stem washer kit, etc. I like little kits with a variety of items.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> I agree. I have worked for a company that basically lived at the supply house. I was just wondering if there's any of those guys here. I know there's a few in town here that I see every time I go to the s/h and they only buy what they need for the job.


I was running service for the last company I just left the other day.

I didn't keep much inventory on my truck, actually didn't have the room because they didn't want to install a service body on my truck. I stayed in the road heading back and forth between supply houses and customer calls. They do 100% commercial so it was some what easier to bill for the time spent on the road than it is for residential calls.

If your doing mostly house calls, stock up with what you see yourself using the most daily. 

I would keep a few items on the truck that I knew I was going to use in a week, especially since a big client of theirs was on the north end of our city and the nearest supply house was a 30 minute drive.


----------

